# Tossidins Eldar project



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello everyone! I finally ditched my blood angels (  ) because I didn't enjoy playing with them, and I have taken the step over to the Eldar ways 
I am trying to make this army a little original, with a paint-scheme I haven't seen before myself, and I would like any C&C people could have with my painting.

This army will be built for a tournament in September, and I would like to share with you my the work I do along the way, so maybe you can help me to make it even better 

To date, I have finished 1 jetbike.... begun on 2, and a wave-serpent. I am still trying to find a theme that I can base some freehand around. Mind you, I am not a pro at freehanding, but I enjoy it, so I want to make it ^^

Here is what I have now: ( the quality will have to do for now )
























































A little to many pictures.... care  It's a little strange, the colour on the wave-serpent isnt that light, even though I am trying to get it like that... :laugh:

I would love some C&C on my models, especially the painted one. What do you think of my choice of colours, freehand ( yes some of the crosses are a little thick I know ^^), the rune on the cape, and whatever you could think of? 

/Tossidin


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Imho, the freehand could do with being contained by something, either edge to edge on the canopy and cloak, or inside a set border. As it stands it looks a little... sprawling.

Maybe instead of doing it across the X shape on the canopy, do it inside either the 4 beige quarters or inside the red X shape.

Maybe do a red/beige/white border on the cape, to give it a little definition.

Apart from that, very very good free hand (I suck at it) and an original (rather too bland for my personal taste) colour scheme. I hope the serpent isn't finished, and you'll show us some more WIP shots!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That yellow is amazingly crisp, would you mind talking us through it please? I know I find yellow irritating at best, and now have settled upon a coat of Iyanden, followed up by a 50-50 mix of Iyanden and Golden Yellow, but yours appears different...

Also, +Rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

"Quote"That yellow is amazingly crisp, would you mind talking us through it please? I know I find yellow irritating at best, and now have settled upon a coat of Iyanden, followed up by a 50-50 mix of Iyanden and Golden Yellow, but yours appears different..."quote"

May I ask you what yellow you are talking about?  If it is the beige colour that I use on everything you are talking about, It isn't yellow, it's a mix of bleached bone, desert yellow, and some vomit brown  ( maybe it's your screen? ^^)

"quoting Sethis"

No, the wave-serpent is a LONG(!!!!!) way from finished. I just dont find the motivation to continue, and I'm out of chaos black, and can't buy more until tomorrow 
Thanks for the comments on my freehand, I will be trying something like a border on the cape, and I will see what I do with the freehand on the X- shape 

Anyone got a good idea on what I could freehand on the serpent? If so... where? I cannot seem to find something myself 

/Tossidin


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking good man! Freehand isn't easy, keep at it and you'll come along fine! Your models could benefit from a highlight in the least to bring the detail out some more! As for freehand on the serpent, I'd say continue with the red croses but do a bunch on them on the outter panels of the serpent!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

In the photo at least, the beige I would actually call yellow - maybe it's different in person.


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Very neat & crisp painting - what you need when painting Eldar!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! :victory:

HorusReborn: I haven't highlighted them, because I am not finished painting them 
Many crosses at the sidepanels... I like the idea! didn't think of that Thank you! 

Elessar: didn't know it would be called yellow, sorry  In person, the serpent is a little more yellowish ^^

RTJ: I totally agree with you :grin:

Thanks all ^^


----------



## Hoskalin (May 15, 2009)

I love the color scheme that you are using. It's not very flashy, but still gives them a nice presence. I like the freehand stuff you've done, and the cloaks are a nice touch too. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Suggestion for the 'Serpent: Maybe an X similar to the jetbike canopies on each wing? As in, one long red line from the tip of the wing to the back of the engine, with another red line bisecting it at an appropriate point? If you did a hefty X, you would have a lot of space inside it to do some more freehand.

That might work better on a Falcon without the field generators to get in the way though.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice colourscheme, good painting skills. Like the crosses very much, reming me of the Crusaders!
Good idea with cloaks, and nice freehand on cloak! The gems look pretty good too.
The thing that buggs me though is the freehand on the top of the Jetbike... I would remove it, then repaint it as a simpler design (adding definition lines as already said). What you have now looks a bit... splashed.

Btw, I wonder, did you spray them with Army Painters Skeleton Bone?


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

WoWy nice replys! Thanks you all 

Sethis, you have a good idea going on with frrhanding an X on each wing of the serpent, I think I will try it out ^^

"quoting" Like the crosses very much, reming me of the Crusaders! " end quoting"
That must be a good thing, as it was the crusaders that inspired me to paint like this :victory:

I can understand people not liking the white ( I asume it is what you mean ) freehand, and I have heard it before. Only reason it is there was to see how white freehand would fir in. I will not continue like that, but will use white at least 

Again thanks all! Yoy are giving me the inspiration to continue! :victory:


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

wow, how did you ge it too look so smooth 

Anyways, try using a more 'defining' colour, like a blue (because your crystals are, i think? lost memory already gah -_-) it'll present it a lot better and it will also Look a lot smoother and easier to work with? white is a pain in the arse.

apart from that i think it looks mint, any chance of a list of what you will be doing over the days/weeks/months??


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Finally heresy is back!!!!!

Now, I am encountering a major problem here, and I need your help 
I just can't make any freehand on my wave-serpent that I get happy with ( making me lose enthusiasm ).... I tried crosses on the side panels, and my execution of it was not wery good in my opinion, but anyway, here you have it. Can you guys come up with a better idea than my work here, or a way to make it look better? Or maybe you like it? 
( The colours are weak, so that I can easier paint over them if needed )




























( The crosses on the right side is weaker and miss one, because that was when I thought, "HEY! This might not work... better ask the guys at heresy". )

I was thinking to add more freehand than that, or it would be to front heavy... but anyway.. what do you think?

And to reply to hugor1s question on how I make the painting smooth, the soution is as you will hear many say, watter down your paints 
I have not added a list of what I'm going to paint, because I don't know just what I will be using in the tournament, but I know it will be wave-serpents and jetbikes in the list ^^ Maybe you can help me with that later


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It would look good done fully. 

Also, front heavy designs aren't a bad thing at all [Shameless plug] Check my Eldar WIP thread to see my Fire prism, it looks grand with only the freehand at the front! [/Shameless plug] :laugh:


----------



## teh1337llama (May 16, 2009)

@ TKE- Lol your Eldar WIP link in your sig goes to here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38030 (apparently your csm list) :laugh:
@ Tossodin- The freehand looks really cool! I love the pattern.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.... I just got happy... lol maybe I will continue with it then 
If you guys like it, I will, but do you think it could do with something more than the crosses? I thought to do something on the sides of the engines, and the top of the turret ( maybe not in red, can become to much ).
Any ideas? 

And by the way, thanks for the compliments, I think I needed them :victory:

C&C still welcome /Tossidin


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

:blush: I'll fix that link now...


----------



## teh1337llama (May 16, 2009)

Well, if you need some more freehand to take up space, maybe you could try the symbol of your craftworld. I do that on my tanks and some of my infantry.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I FINALLY(!!!!!!!) got back to painting the wave-serpent, and it's nearly finished ( just missing some highlighting on the black areas, and the turret  )

The freehand worked wonders when it just got finished, and I'm really pleased with how it turned out, so a BIG THANK to you all!!! :victory:

Here is the wave-serpent as it stands:






































What do you guys think?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats one pretty wave Serpent


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks great man. Good job with this tank :good:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks great man, nice work.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

dude, that's exactly what I pictured it to look like! Well done!!!!! Not sure if I can rep you again, but I'm sure as shit gonna try!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I really apreciate all the positive feedback!! :victory:

So, a big THANK YOU to all you guys, who , with your positive feedback, made me so much more enthusiatic and able to get through with this 

I will begin on a fire prism next, any ideas are welcome ( what colour on prism cannon? )


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Assuming the prism tank will be the same colour as the Serpent?

A deep deep Red with a mist effect (waxing and waning colour shades).
Think Red wine and you'll know what colour i mean

Although, A black prism with a white lightning/highlight effect would look pretty awesome, especially if you use multiple layers of 'Ard coat, to make it look shiny shiny.

theres my suggestions.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Blue and Purple crystals are nice, and not too complicated...Think Lightsaber colours.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I would agree, a nice deep red with lightning, mine will be a purple turning to white - to look all warpish (just read the background on the prism crystal and got inspired)


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry guys, but I lost all enthusiasm and haven't painted for a long time... until yesterday, when I stomped my foot down and told myself to get down painting!!!!! :ireful2:

I started painting an autarch, even though I'm not gonna use him, but I love painting characters 

I have also, today, started on the prisms hull, and are trying to get some fitting freehand, so I would like some opinions before continuing on it  And I hope I will be able to update this log more often from now on 

Heres the hull of the prism, just started out really: ( I'm looking for ideas here )




















Here is the autarch I mentioned, a long way from finished, but he got me back painting, so I will leave him on the shelf for now  I just want some opinions on my choise of colours 











And finally, I won't have a problem with different shade on my minatures, due to mixing paint!!!
Problem solved: :victory:










close to 3 bleached bone, 2 desert yellow and a vomit brown in there :so_happy:

Anyway, all ideas and critisism welcome! I hope you will forgive my slow update, I'm ashamed of myself, and will from now on update whenever I can. There, I said it!!!!!

:victory:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Autarch looks great man. Prism looks grand too.


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Good job on these eldar mate. Nice, striking colours, and the freehand on the serpent and the prism look grand 

Have some rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks man! :victory:

I will continue paitning as soon as I can, but work calls.......  But tomorrow I will, at the least


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Finally!!!!! It's "finished" ( needs some touch up later ( just look at the weapons under the hull  ).

Took like forever, but last night I painted the remaining parts of the fire prism. It took longer then I had imagined, and haven't had wery much time to paint, due to a job and things that get in the way 

Now, heres the finished product as of now:






































Some things could have been different, but I am to tired to change it now. On another note, the wash on the windows is still not dry on the pictures 

Here is a dire avenger I painted, to test how they would look with some of the colours of my craftworld. It didn't turn out how I would have liked it, so I will stay with the normal colours on the aspect warriors ( but still not sure ) 










What do you guys think of my prism? C&C is as always welcome :victory:

/Tossidin


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Prism cannon looks excellent, it's a lot crisper than mine.

RE the Avenger...SNAP!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

So, after my birthday, I have been out buying unneccesary stuff from outland ( only place they sell warhammer here ), and in my lootbag I have a pack of 1 seer and 3 warlocks..... What to do? Make a seer counsil, on bikes, of course 

It is kinda hard, with them being all metal and stuff, but I think it is going the right way, so I just wanted to share some picks of my 1 warlock and the seer, which are nearly completed, though I may add capes to them, dunno yet :grin:

Heres what I have made so far, and please, keep in mind that this is nearly my first ever attempt at greenstuffing something 

Seer:


















Warlock:


















Both:










What do you guys think of my conversions?
All C&C and help I can get is most welcome!

/Tossidin :victory:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice work, I know from experience how hard it is to get warlocks to ride jetbikes in a nice way. Only thing I would say is - dont you want the warlock with a spear also?

+rep for the awesome work


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

The reason I dont take spears on the warlocks, is that they shoot with destructor, and I often end up charging wit hthem, so the extra +1 attack from 2x CCW ( spears are 2-handed ) is wery nice to have, especially with enhance ^^

I also spare a little points  I may add spears on the enhance and embolden warlocks though, didn't think about that... Thanks for making me think a little longer than the next 10 seconds :victory:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't take my play advice! - im a modeller and am learning (3 games so far) I have just found that the spears are really nasty for anything vaguely tough, also I like the look of the spear


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehe, your comment just made me thinking... 
It is nasty as it wounds on 2+, but so does the witchblades
^^
Regarding the spears modelling look though, I couldn't agree more, it looks kicka$$


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Play wise, stick with what you have, looks-wise, impressive.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

So...... After something that feels like forever, I am finally gonna update this thread!!! :shok:

I haven't had the opportunity to post my latest work, but finally... Pc is running!!!!! :so_happy:

So without further ado, here is my latest, finished wave serpent:









( I just saw that I forgot to paint over the wash-spill on my window..... need to do that sometime  )



























Here is also my next wave serpent, that I have recently been working on:










I am sure that you can guess that I am getting pretty tired of painting eldar grav-tanks right now, and I still have 2 more to go after this one, but the tournament is in a little under one month, so I must get up my speed!!!

And I still have a counsil, 15 avengers and 12 fire dragons after the tanks!!! 
(Wish me luck!!!)

What do you guys think? C&C always welcome! :victory:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking good as usual, like the spirit stone painting.

I feel your pain on the grav tank painting - I have stalled at undercoat ;P


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good here Tossidin, keep up the good work.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Agreed, looking seriously bad ass so far man.


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

Holt Crap!!! That's a great looking eldar army. I am really impressed with the seer and warlock on bikes. Can you give us a walkthrough on those?


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! :victory:

I really apreciate it when you take your time to tell me you like my work, makes me that much more enthusiastic about continuing :good:

Regarding your question of a walkthrough on the seers on bike SirShibby, I can take some pictures while I make the next one, and show you, it is really kinda simple, but I will make one anyways 

Schools starting tomorrow, but I hope I will be able to update as "fast" (......) as normal at least


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking awesome!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> Schools starting tomorrow, but I hope I will be able to update as "fast" (......) as normal at least


Knowing you, mate, nothing will really stop you from painting those awesome tanks.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

That Jetbike mounted Seer Council look bloody ace mate! Worthy of Rep on their own, but I also like the colour scheme for your Eldar and you have achieved a great looking yellow, well done.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

They look really good.
In that second tank you have made the highlights a little... rude imho. I mean, it's all right but you can see clearly where one colour ends and the other starts. Adding some watter while the highlight colour is still fresh will made you easier to difuse the border between colours. (of course you can omit all of that if you don't give a f* and want to finish those models fast for the tourney :laugh: )


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

"(of course you can omit all of that if you don't give a f* and want to finish those models fast for the tourney :laugh: )"

I'll stick with that one  

But on a serious note, I understand what you mean, but I do not have the time, and I am not wery interested in using more time then I currently have.
After the tournament, that is another matter


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I know that pain. My Eldar are languishing half-finished...admittedly, I'm on holiday, and not in the same country, but I'll be working to replace my money spent here, and then there's the Irish GT to worry about...do I want to play my Eldar etc...

It's often difficult to juggle life, painting, and every other aspect of the hobby. As you know, I do it all except sculpting (one day...:wink so I've a ton of stuff to get through, apart from painting. But, if you're still going, at least that's further incentive!


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Did you shade the tanks? 'cause I shaded mine and it looks preety bad, even with the good shading.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Allraight then. Looking forward to see more of those eldar vehicles


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I love it. Really neat and crisp paint. Nice job so far.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks man :victory:

I am hoping to get finished with another warlock on bike tomorrow, and I will add a little walkthrough of how I do them, as some1 requested it


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

You definitely have a 'clean' painting style. I really like the way your army is coming along.:victory:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

This might be seen as thread 'necromancy', but hey; I just have to drop in and commend you on your nice taste! Makes me want to play Eldar again!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehe, thanks 
As the thread is here, I could post some pics 
I don't have any ideal pics to submitt, but I can submit some of those I have:

Seer counsil:


















My army at the tournament: ( not everything is fully painted)



















To bad the pics have such bad quality...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I really like your grav tanks man. They are seriously badass

Looking forward to seeing some more pics.

Good work!

Reaper


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

arghh...... this makes me sad... i wish i could paint this well

well i guess you deserve +rep


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

arghh...... this makes me sad... i wish i could paint this well

well i guess you deserve +rep


----------

